# Portal 2 bei Steam mit CD-Key laden



## beninst (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir heute im Elektrogeschäft Portal 2 gekauft, leider funktioniert mein DVD-Laufwerk zur Zeit nicht. Jetzt habe ich mich gefragt ob ich das Spiel nach eingabe des CD-Key bei Steam oder irgentwo anders downloaden kann ? Ist sowas möglich ? Schließlich kann ich Portal 2 ja auch über Steam kaufen. Der Code ist in dem Format: XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX

MfG beninst


----------



## bosso (31. Januar 2012)

ja geht einfach mal in der biliothek auf ein produkt bei steam aktivieren dort kannst du den key eingeben und das spiel dann downloaden


----------



## beninst (31. Januar 2012)

Danke !


----------



## derP4computer (31. Januar 2012)

bosso schrieb:


> ja geht einfach mal in der biliothek auf ein produkt bei steam aktivieren dort kannst du den key eingeben und das spiel dann downloaden


 Geht das eigentlich auch anders herum?


----------



## bingo88 (1. Februar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Geht das eigentlich auch anders herum?


 Du meinst erst downloaden, dann aktivieren? Nein, AFAIK geht das nicht, da du die Downloadoption erst gar nicht angezeigt bekommst.


----------



## beninst (1. Februar 2012)

Ich habs jetzt geladen (180 KB Übertragungsrate = 7h Downloadzeit^^). Leider kommt beim Starten die Fehlermeldung: Unable to load surface prop file `scripts/surfaceproperties.txt`(referenced by mainfest file `scripts/surfaceproperties_manifest.txt`). Deshalb kann ich nicht spieln . Woran liegt das ?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt


----------

